# WCDMA Basics Presentation V3



## echomoon (6 يناير 2011)

كتاب مهم للمهتمين بمجال WCDMA

http://rapidshare.com/files/44109867...ntation_V3.rar

لا تنسونا بصالح الدعاء


----------



## khaldun904 (6 يناير 2011)

الله يعطيك الف عافية انشاء الله ويوفقك ويسرلك امرك 
بس اذا في مجال تغير هالموقع


----------



## khaldun904 (7 يناير 2011)

لك جزيل الشكر على المشاركات القيمه


----------

